# Gettin my subs to 1 ohm ?



## jhawk (May 2, 2008)

i got 3 12 inch kicker comps and lookin to know how to wire them correctly, i have all the positives together and all the negatives together going to the amp but i dont know how many ohms that is and would like to know how to wire it to get it down to 1 ohm if possible.
Thanks


----------



## JPS2002 (Mar 12, 2008)

i dont know but i thought the more ohms the better....right?


----------



## jhawk (May 2, 2008)

nah not when i comes down to subs.. i know i have 3 12 inch 4 ohm subs which is better than the 8 ohm ones, but idk if its the same deal for vocal


----------



## JPS2002 (Mar 12, 2008)

how come they sell the more ohm subs for more $ though? my alpine is 4 ohms and the 2 ohm ones are cheaper.


----------



## jhawk (May 2, 2008)

thats a good point but my kickers 4 and 8 ohms go for the same price so idk man but i know theres a certain way to bridge three subs to make them hit harder cause for mine all positives are toghether and go to the amp same with the negatives, supposed to have one go to another to another then to the amp or something but idk i jsut blew one of my three so i sent it back to sonicelectronics so i be gettin another one in a week or so.


----------



## JPS2002 (Mar 12, 2008)

no your right less ohms is better. i was sitting talking with my older bro (electrical engineer and audio expert) and he went off on how it all depends but most people like less ohms.....depending on what your shooting for - loud, clear, strong, etc. different settings for different preferences


----------



## jhawk (May 2, 2008)

if you get a chance ask him how to bridge 3 4 ohm 12 inch subs down to like 1 0r 2 ohms, im look for the hardest hit and loud bass, no vocal i have my door speakers all vocal and my system all bass and so far it sounds good just lookin to impove them cause iv been told mine aint brigded right and if i bridged them right it would hit harder, i should be getting my 3rd sub back next week sometime so i give it a try.


----------

